

TED Refusing to Post Talk by VC Saying Rich People Don't Create Jobs - mwill
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-billionaire-venture-capitalist-gave-a-ted-talk-saying-rich-people-dont-create-jobs--and-ted-is-refusing-to-post-it-2012-5

======
gala8y
Discussion from couple hours ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3983598> (points to nationaljournal.com
instead of businessinsider)

~~~
mwill
Thanks, I missed the original and didn't spot it on hnsearch with that name.

